# My 20 gallon tank



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

I got around to taking a pic of my tank today. I just started using excel two days ago and its making a world of a difference. Im not using CO2 in it and ive got 1.5 wpg so its mostly lowlight plants for now. The java moss on the rock is all thinned out now and so is the plant on the right.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks! its my first shot at a planted tank so i hope that this grows out nicely.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It really does look good, can't wait to see pics of it growing in. Please keep it updated for us.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks. That one plant that was coming out of the bulb is starting to grow like crazy. Ive already got 3 more leaves on it the same size as that single one when i posted the pictures.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

heres an updated picture of my tank. I added and dropped a few things and have done a lot of trimming.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## kpkbfish420 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's nice I like it! What kind of fish are in it?


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks you guys  Right now theres 2 australian rainbows, 4 gold barbs, 2 silvertip tetra, 3 otos, 1 panda cory and 1 peppered cory


----------

